# san miguel schools-english



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi...I hear there is a montessori school in San Miguel-does anyone have contact info for that school? I have found 2 other english schools-one a waldorf and a new one beginning in fall 2012.
thanks in advance

Kris


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

If you Google Montessori San Miguel you will get all sorts of links including the ability to email them. The contact info that I found was (52)152-459-2935 and location on Tristan Matta 1127. BTW, there was a lead article on the new dual language school that you mention in the Atencion. Sounds very good and will issue an international baccalaureate.


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Conk...we took your advice last time and started looking into San Miguel and are pretty keen on it-looks like we found a place to rent so things are coming together! 
cheers!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I spent 4 years renting there before building in Pozos in 2007 some 45 min away and have lots of friends there. Most are artists and no kids that I know of but certainly glad to help if I can.
I think it a great place for individuals and families with lots to do within walking distance. Best combination of art scene and history out side of maybe Mexico City. Saw article by Mayor recently that there are some 12,000 expats of various nationalities out of about 140,000 people. These may be San Miguel equivalent to US county versus San Miguel as a city.


----------

